# افتتاح متجر سويت شوب الالكتروني للكب كيك



## sweet shop (22 يونيو 2010)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم افتتاح متجر سويت شوب الالكتروني وذلك لزيادة التواصل مع عملائنا الكرام
نستقبل طلباتكم واستفسارتكم على المتجر التالي 
ظ…طھط¬ط± sweetshop

للمزيد من المعلومات الرجاء الاتصال على الارقام التاليه 
0569099626
او على الاميل 
[email protected] hotmail.com


----------



## sweet shop (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: افتتاح متجر سويت شوب الالكتروني للكب كيك*

سبحان الله وبحمده

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------

